# Progynova - AF won't stop!



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone had experienced extended bleeding with Progynova and it had stopped eventually??
This is the second time I have been preparing for FET, the first time I took Progynova I started bleeding on day 12 and had to cancel.
This time I took a decapeptyl shot on day 21 of my last cycle (horrible) to 'switch off' my ovaries, then waited another 10 days to get AF or whatever it is you get after Decapeptyl.
I was told to start 6 mg of progynova each day from the first day of bleeding, but I am now on day 6 of bleeding and it is still in full flow.   
Has anyone had this happen or anything similar? 
I have contacted the clinic but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

hi sounds awful i did bleed alot on the nasal spray but i think it was ok by the time i started progynova only couple of months and i cant remember - hope you are ok


----------

